
Understanding Irreducible Brillouin Zones and Band Structures, Fer Real - nthompson
https://bandgap.io/blog/brillouin_zones/
======
sevensor
The Brillouin Zone is a pretty awesome concept. It blew my mind when I was
studying semiconductor lasers and left me with a great respect for
crystallographers.

~~~
nthompson
Yeah, I have dreams of using crystal field splitting to help design
semiconductor lasers in bandgap.io, which would be a nice applied group theory
problem. Its about 3 years out on my roadmap!

~~~
sevensor
I'll keep my eye on it! Left the semiconductor industry some time ago, but it
still fascinates me.

